# 2-stage / 2-stroke Machines ???



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Happy 2018 Everyone,

I have come across a somewhat unique machine - a Toro 726TE - which is a 2-stage blower with a 7 HP 2-stroke engine. I was not familiar with this Toro model, as my experience is mostly with the older Toro 2-stage machines. I have commonly associated the 2-stroke engines with the smaller single-stage machines, figuring it was primarily for weight reduction purposes.

I see that @tdipaul has posted a bit about these machines, just looking for some comment about . . .

Does the 2-stroke engine give smoother power, having 1 power stroke per revolution vs. the 4-stroke's 1 power stroke per 2 revolutions?

Since the engine oil is delivered via the fuel, is there an RPM advantage to the 2-strokes, since the 4-stroke engines are generally limited to 3600 RPM for reliable lubrication?

I also see that these machines were only made for a few years . . . any particular reason they were discontinued?

Anything particular about the "R-Tek" 2-cycle engine that makes it good/bad?

I have a few outboard boat engines, so pretty familiar with 2-strokes, just wondering how that plays out on a mid-sized (26") 2-stage machine?

Thanks in advance (TIA) for any comments about "2-stage/2-stroke" machines in general and/or this Toro 726TE model.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

The main sales point was easier /less maintenance and lighter engine. They didn't sell very good and emissions laws was most likely what killed them. We still use one as a beater at the shop it's loud but throws good.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The 2-stroke makes sense where very small engines are needed, like weed wackers and chain saws..but I dont see any advantage for a snowblower...also, people dont want to mix oil with the gas, if they have the option not to. (I bet that is the main reason they arent used!  people want to be as lazy as possible..that, plus the fact that they simply arent needed..)

Ariens also tried it in the 80's..they didnt last long..

Scot


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

The biggest advantage to 2 stroke are lighter weight, more power in a smaller package. The smell of 2 stroke exhaust (call me nuts but that smells like summer to me), and there are 27 less moving parts in a two stroke, to one part similar sized, HP wise, four stroke. Less to go wrong, not that much ever does.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies so far . . . I guess it is an idea that did not work out.

Don't see any real advantage except weight. It seems like they are getting the 7 HP out of about 141cc vs. 208cc on a 4 stroke, if I recall correctly.

Probably more of a collector's item vs. an advantage type of machine. :icon-shrug:


----------



## GPzEric (Aug 1, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with them - as far as the motor goes it has horsepower to spare, and with modern synthetic two stroke mix the smoking is almost non-existant.

I just spent the weekend getting used to my Powermax 6000 with the same engine, and it gives up nothing to the newer machines as far as throwing snow.

I only have a couple of beefs with it - first, a quart and a half fuel capacity. And it likes fuel.

Second, the lightweight of the machine is fine for turning and wrestling around, but I'm thinking about adding a weight to the front to keep the auger down and digging into berms from the snowplow.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

IMHO, it was an answer to a question nobody asked. The PTWR of a 2-stroke is really of no advantage in a snowblower.


----------



## GPzEric (Aug 1, 2017)

The reason I bought my Powermax 6000 was to get the 2 cycle engine.

My dead fathers CCR3000 single stage was and is an animal, up to a foot of snow, and it's 30 years old and still going strong.

I figured if the bigger RTek motor in the Powermax lasted half as long it'll last me the rest of my life.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Clutch Cargo said:


> IMHO, it was an answer to a question nobody asked. The PTWR of a 2-stroke is really of no advantage in a snowblower.


I should clarify - two stage snowblower.


----------



## GPzEric (Aug 1, 2017)

You are right - power-to-weight ratio is important in a chainsaw, or weedeater, but not a machine that stays planted on the ground


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe the same hp in a two stroke has a higher torq rating than a 4 stroke. My old 4 hp lawn boys could mow some thick tall grass better than a 6 hp 4 stroke.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

@superbuick would be excited that his 2-stroke Powermax is getting some attention.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, it looks like the 726TE that I saw on CL sold within a day, so there must be a following of these machines. Price was a steal at $150 :surprise: so that probably had something to do with it.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

The torque of the 726te is incredible - I did some mild mods to mine that upped the RPM and as you can see from the videos it throws amazing. It also eats through the worst EOD better than a comparable Toro 926/928 (my two best friends have those). The torque is incredible.

If you can put cream or sugar in your coffee you can mix gas - amazes me that people find it inconvenient or difficult. These are probably the same people who don't change the oil on their 4 strokes - because changing the oil on a 4 stroke snowblower engine is WAY more aggravation/work than mixing oil and gas.

The simple reason they went away is the EPA, thats it. And the idea that 4 stroke engines are better/more premium. ( lol )


----------



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

Sorry to bring up old post, but my 726 TE, which I bought in either 2003 or 2004, stills seems to have as much power as it did when new . IMO , a well built 2 stroke, which is fed a premium mix, will last as long or longer than the best 4 cycle. 2 strokes do have incredible torque , as any familiar with 2 stroke bikes knows. Mine does not smoke ( when warm ) using Amsoil 2 cycle oil. It is loud, but I like the sound of the 2 stroke.


----------

